# Delacroix report



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Good report and good call on selling the boat while you are in school. Most of the time less is always more when it comes to a boat.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Very cool! Nice report man. And nice kayak.
I've never fished from one, does that yak have rod holders molded in or do you just add yourself and mount them to small cooler or something? Or is it one of those deals where you just pick the rod you're going to use and just take one?


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Very cool! Nice report man. And nice kayak.
> I've never fished from one, does that yak have rod holders molded in or do you just add yourself and mount them to small cooler or something? Or is it one of those deals where you just pick the rod you're going to use and just take one?


Enjoyed your report - I have fished with some "trout nuts" buddies down there - run half the day with results much poorer than yours! - gonna have to take my kayak down there.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Very cool! Nice report man. And nice kayak.
> I've never fished from one, does that yak have rod holders molded in or do you just add yourself and mount them to small cooler or something? Or is it one of those deals where you just pick the rod you're going to use and just take one?


There are 4 molded in rod holders on this model (Perception Stryker 11.5) and it comes with a Scotty mount that's a little too far forward to be of much use, but if I moved it back it would get in the way when paddling. I brought 3 rods and kept one between my legs when paddling. By the end of the day I could switch from the paddle to rod while standing. I got the kayak on sale for $500.
Selling the boat has been slightly delayed. My wife found a better spot for my trailer title and now it's nowhere to be found. Once I get the duplicate title it'll be ready to go.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

CurtisWright said:


> Good report and good call on selling the boat while you are in school. Most of the time less is always more when it comes to a boat.


Yeah, it's really the trailer that's the issue. It needs new tires and lights and I don't feel like putting in the money/work (as minimal as it would be) when I know it's just going to sit for another 8-9 months.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

pt448 said:


> Well, I've gone to the darkside. No, I didn't get a Hell's Bay, the other darkside. I've gone back to the yak. My skiff has been sitting in my driveway for a little over a year now so I've decided to sell it and fish from a kayak on the ultra-rare occasion I actually do get to fish until I finish school. A buddy and I combat launched off the side of Delacroix Hwy. just after sun up and paddled back into the marsh. Found water moving and bait jumping everywhere right off the bat, but couldn't buy a bite with anything we threw. We paddled further into the marsh and with the sun getting higher the water seemed to have gone dead, but I kept seeing small crabs and schools of small baitfish everywhere. I couldn't figure out how in water that shallow with all that bait we were striking out and not even seeing any signs of fish. I got the Perception Striker 11.5 mainly because I wanted to be able to stand and fish (and the low cost) which at first was a little squirrely. Luckily I eventually got the hang of it and as we paddled toward some broken marsh off the main canal I spotted a redfish. He saw me and took off before I could get a cast off, but now we knew they were there.
> 
> Not long after I spotted that first red, I saw a large, swirling wake close to the bank. I made a cast and... thump!...Zing! I was off on a sleigh ride. My drag was a little too loose and I was getting reaquainted with the process of landing a large red from a yak so by the time I got him in he was beat. I knew reviving him would be iffy so I decided to put him on ice. He was upper slot or just over, 25-30". We paddled a little further into the marsh and they were everywhere. The water was so shallow I bottomed out the kayak a few times. There were crabs and small baitfish everywhere along with wakes and tails all over the place. My next fish was probably the smallest one out there at 19". The rest of the fish I caught were in that large upper slot to just over range and were successfully released. The heat was oppressive by this point so we called it and left 'em biting. Just in time too, because we hit a bad thunderstorm in the truck shortly after leaving.
> 
> ...


My friends are going to Delacroix in September they are kinda worried the north wind will blow all the water out. You have any reports from there


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> My friends are going to Delacroix in September they are kinda worried the north wind will blow all the water out. You have any reports from there


There'll still be water in some places, but if they launch at Reggio and fish the east side of the island that marsh is more protected from the wind and the water quality is usually better if it's really windy. Plenty of grass,bass,and reds on that side too. If the winds are calm, the Delacroix side will be fine. The cold fronts don't usually get too strong until November so they should be fine.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Delacroix trout fishing with lures is slow inside. Trout fishing on the outside is ok with live shrimp. Reds so/so inside with lures, ok on fly outside...Tooooo much grass still inside until a strong nw front cleans out ponds..As soon as the cold weather arrives all will be good...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice report...man I'd love to bring the SUP up there and paddle out with the fly rod.


----------

